# Genere delle città nelle lingue regionali



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti.

A proposito di un tema precedente, voglio chierdervi sul genere grammaticale dei nomi delle città nelle lingue romanze regionali d'Italia.

Precisazione:

Nell'italiano standard le città sono di genere femminile (tranne poche eccezioni) indipendentemente dalla terminazione della parola. Quindi la mia domanda è: qual è la "situazione" nelle lingue regionali?

(p.e. Milano, Torino, Palermo, Trento, Toledo, Bilbao, Oviedo ecc. potrebbero essere anche maschili da qualche parte ...)

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## laura12345

Se parliamo di dialetto io ti posso dire che dalle mie parti (salento) le città sono di genere femminile, ma semplicemente perchè si fa riferimento alla parola città che è femminile. Se per esempio parliamo di paese il genere è maschile. Non so se mi sono spiegata!
Se preferisci posso farti un esempio.

Penso tu faccia riferimento alla discussione dove si parla di Milano. In effetti a me sembrava strano che fosse maschile, ma in milanese a quanto pare è così.


----------



## francisgranada

laura12345 said:


> ... Penso tu faccia riferimento alla discussione dove si parla di Milano...


Appunto, ma oltre il milanese m'interesserebbero anche gli altri dialetti o lingue regionali (incluso quelle del Sud).


----------



## giginho

Confermo che le città in Torinese sono femminili:

Turin a l'è bela = Torino è bella

Quindi al femminile.

Per quanto riguarda il dialetto Salentino mi risulta che anche li le città siano femminili


----------



## longplay

"IL" prima di un nome di città l'ho sentito solo con riferimento alle squadre di calcio : il Torino,il "Milan", il Pontedera ecc., ma si usa anche "la" : Lazio diventa "la Lazio", "la
Udinese" ecc. Ciao.

Ps Per un dialetto, ti ricordo: "se Milano avesse lu' merei sarebbe una piccola Béri" (tentata imitazione del Barese).


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> "IL" prima di un nome di città l'ho sentito solo con riferimento alle squadre di calcio : il Torino,il "Milan", il Pontedera ecc., ma si usa anche "la" : Lazio diventa "la Lazio", "la
> Udinese" ecc. Ciao.



Ne avevamo già parlato qui


----------



## longplay

Ti ringrazio: abbiamo un contesto diverso però, mi pare...Ciao!


----------



## giginho

Si LP, non volevo cassare alcunchè, solo dare un link comodo a chi ne fosse interessato!


----------



## infinite sadness

Da me ci sono alcuni paesi che sono di genere maschile, mentre invece le grandi città sono femminili.


----------



## violadaprile

Credo che dipenda dall'origine, ossia da quando il nome è entrato nella lingua.

Ci sono paesi che prendono il nome da località, come Oltreilcolle, Pontevetero, Sacromonte di Varese, Pian del Voglio, eccetera.

L'unico che ho trovato usato al maschile è (separato) il Sacro Monte di Varese, dove evidentemente l'origine del nome prevale. Ma non giuro sugli altri usi locali.


----------



## Luca1986

Nell'italiano odierno, a prescindere dalla vocale terminante, tutti i nomi di città sono femminili, giacché – per l'appunto – si sottintende la parola _città_ (le uniche due che fanno eccezione, che io sappia, sono Il Cairo e Il Pireo, perché hanno l'articolo maschile):_ Milano_/_Brindisi_/_Firenze_/_Ancona_/_Corfù_/_Los Angeles_/_Vancouver_/_Rio de Janeiro_/_Düsseldorf è molto bella_; _Il Cairo/Il Pireo è molto bello_. Consiglio, a chi fosse interessato, la lettura di quest'articolo.

P.S. Per quanto concerne l'uso regionale o dialettale salentino, confermo quanto dice laura12345.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì Luca, sull'italiano siamo penso tutti d'accordo.
Francis però si è reso conto che invece Milano in "dialetto" è maschile.
Chiedeva se vi fossero altri luoghi o usi regionali.
A te risulta?

Per quanto riguarda il dialetto salentino, che a parte il milanese sinora è l'unico menzionato, sarei curiosa di sapere da Laura il nome di questi posti


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ... sull'italiano siamo penso tutti d'accordo. Francis però si è reso conto che invece Milano in "dialetto" è maschile. Chiedeva se vi fossero altri luoghi o usi regionali...


Esatto. A proposito, mi viene in mente una "subdomanda": le città riportate nella mia domanda originale, nel milanese sarebbero tutte maschili o no? Cioè, se dipende dalla terminazione (vocale finale) o se c'è qualche "logica" diversa?


----------



## longplay

Cito : Della Valle-Patota, "ciliegie o ciliege?" , 2012, S&K, pag. 33 : "nomi di città - tutti femminili, Milano compresa". Non mi chiedere il perchè. Forse è un' eredità del
sottinteso "civitas" ? Ciao. I dialetti forse si potranno discostare, ma non lo so.


----------



## francisgranada

Parliamo solo dei dialetti (o forse meglio: delle lingue regionali) ...


----------



## longplay

Questo era chiaro. Volevo dirti che ,a parte Milano, non ho conoscenza di altri casi : mai sentiti . Si dovrebbe cambiare il registro della conversazione per usare il maschile:
"XYZ è un bel paese di montagna" (ma parliamo di "paese", "paesino", non di medie/grandi città).E " XYZ", da solo, sarebbe femminile ,penso, nel 99% dei casi. E' solo
questo che ti posso dire, anche per i soli dialetti.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito.


----------



## violadaprile

francisgranada said:


> Esatto. A proposito, mi viene in mente una "subdomanda": le città riportate nella mia domanda originale, nel milanese sarebbero tutte maschili o no? Cioè, se dipende dalla terminazione (vocale finale) o se c'è qualche "logica" diversa?


Per quanto mi risulta, tutte le altre città sono femminili. O per lo meno, non mi viene in mente alcun esempio contrario.
Non è una questione di terminazione, non credo, ma di uso. Di nessun'altra città un milanese dirà semplicemente che " 'l è un gran ..."
"Paris l'è bela e Pechin l'è lontana"
Credo che città sia sottinteso in tutte le lingue.

Facevo l'esempio di Oltreilcolle, o di altri piccoli centri che nascono non come città ma come luoghi. Composti con Ponte o con Monte, ad esempio, che non sottintendono città. Ma onestamente mi pare che (almeno nel lombardo) ci sia sempre un sottinteso "zona" o "località" che li rende femminili. 

Per questo ero anch'io curiosa di conoscere i paesi salentini che sono invece maschili


----------



## laura12345

In dialetto salentino le città sono femminili semplicemente perchè si sottointende _città_:

Milanu è propriu bella.


----------



## violadaprile

laura12345 said:


> Se parliamo di dialetto io ti posso dire che dalle mie parti (salento) le città sono di genere femminile, ma semplicemente perchè si fa riferimento alla parola città che è femminile. *Se per esempio parliamo di paese il genere è maschile*. Non so se mi sono spiegata!
> Se preferisci posso farti un esempio.



Avevi detto che se si parla di paese il genere è maschile.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto qualche esempio di maschile


----------



## Blackman

_Il Pireo _però è un porto, non una città, non fa testo. Meno uno. _Il Cairo è molto bello _sembra, a prima vista, un'eccezione convincente. Allo stesso modo però, essendo un'eccezione, nel momento in cui ci ritrovassimo a pronunciarla, la gran parte di noi sentirebbe la necessità di precisare _la città del Cairo è molto bella/Il Cairo è una bella città/Il Cairo è una città molto bella_. Ed ecco sparita la seconda eccezione. Ergo, i nomi di città sono femminili, senza eccezioni.


Luca1986 said:


> Nell'italiano odierno, a prescindere dalla vocale terminante, tutti i nomi di città sono femminili, giacché – per l'appunto – si sottintende la parola _città_ (le uniche due che fanno eccezione, che io sappia, sono Il Cairo e Il Pireo, perché hanno l'articolo maschile):_ Milano_/_Brindisi_/_Firenze_/_Ancona_/_Corfù_/_Los Angeles_/_Vancouver_/_Rio de Janeiro_/_Düsseldorf è molto bella_; _Il Cairo/Il Pireo è molto bello_. Consiglio, a chi fosse interessato, la lettura di quest'articolo.
> 
> P.S. Per quanto concerne l'uso regionale o dialettale salentino, confermo quanto dice laura12345.


----------



## Luca1986

violadaprile said:


> Avevi detto che se si parla di paese il genere è maschile.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto qualche esempio di maschile


Mi permetto di rispondere io, sperando che la cosa non dia fastidio a nessuno.

Per quanto riguarda il brindisino, il maschile, di solito, si ha quando la parola sottintesa è _paese_/_-ino_, _borgo_,_ posto_ e simili: _Latianu_/_Ostuni_/_Misciàgni*_/_Tuturanu/Caruvignu/San Micheli/Cellinu_ _è_/_èti_ _bellu_; it.: _Latiano_/_Ostuni_/_Mesagne_/_Tututano_/_Carovigno_/_San Michele Salentino_/_Cellino San Marco_ _è bello_.
________________________
*Si pronuncia /mi'SaJJi/ con la scempia, non /mi'SSaJJi/ come suggerirebbe il trigramma _sci_. Chi avesse difficoltà col SAMPA, qui troverà una guida.


Blackman said:


> _Il Pireo _però è un porto, non una città, non fa testo. Meno uno. _Il Cairo è molto bello _sembra,  a prima vista, un'eccezione convincente. Allo stesso modo però, essendo  un'eccezione, nel momento in cui ci ritrovassimo a pronunciarla, la  gran parte di noi sentirebbe la necessità di precisare _la città del Cairo è molto bella/Il Cairo è una bella città/Il Cairo è una città molto bella_. Ed ecco sparita la seconda eccezione. Ergo, i nomi di città sono femminili, senza eccezioni.


Dai un'occhiata qui, all'ultimo paragrafo. (Perdonami se ti do del tu, ma pare che il questa piazza virtuale sia la norma.)


----------



## Blackman

Ci mancherebbe, nessun problema. Conoscevo il link che hai postato (lavoro con la geografia, il problema mi è familiare, leggi qui), che in effetti conferma che, almeno per le città, la regola esiste poiché si sottintende_ città_. 


Luca1986 said:


> Dai un'occhiata qui, all'ultimo paragrafo. (Perdonami se ti do del tu, ma pare che il questa piazza virtuale sia la norma.)


----------



## Luca1986

Personalmente, credo che sia sconsigliabile dire_ *Il Cairo/Il Pireo è bellissima_, almeno in un italiano sorvegliato. Viceversa, frasi del tipo _Il Cairo è una bella città_ (o come i tuoi esempi) sono del tutto legittime.


----------



## Blackman

Nel caso del Pireo credo sia impossibile che possa accadere, perché non è una città. _Il Cairo è bellissima_ però, è quello che dissi io al mio rientro, dopo aver constatato che si trattava di una città.


Luca1986 said:


> Personalmente, credo che sia sconsigliabile dire_ *Il Cairo/Il Pireo è bellissima_, almeno in un italiano sorvegliato. Viceversa, frasi del tipo _Il Cairo è una bella città_ (o come i tuoi esempi), sono del tutto legittime.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> ..._la città _del _Cairo è molto bella/Il Cairo è una bella città/Il Cairo è una città molto bella_. Ed ecco sparita la seconda eccezione. Ergo, i nomi di città sono femminili, senza eccezioni.


Non è  sparita, anzi tu stesso dici ..._la città _*del *_Cairo ... _Oppure, una frase tipo "*il* regno d'Italia era *ricco *(o povero)" non ancora significa che il sostantivo _Italia _fosse di genere maschile.


----------



## Blackman

E' un typo Francis, avrei dovuto scrivere correttamente _la città de Il Cairo_.


francisgranada said:


> Non è sparita, anzi tu stesso dici ..._la città _*del *_Cairo ... _Oppure, una frase tipo "*il* regno d'Italia era *ricco *(o povero)" non ancora significa che il sostantivo _Italia _fosse di genere maschile.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Blackman, ci siamo incrociati un po' ... Comunque, non hai detto niente sul sardo, quindi suppongo anche nel sardo vale la stessa "regola" che nell'italiano standard.



> E' un typo Francis, avrei dovuto scrivere correttamente _la città de Il Cairo_.


Lo so, ma non è questa la sostanza ....


----------



## Blackman

In sardo non esiste la parola _città, _probabilmente perché non ci sono mai stati agglomerati urbani abbastanza grandi_. _Noi sottintendiamo _paese_, che in sardo si dice _biddha, _​femminile, con quella doppia d impronunciabile nel resto d'Italia, se non, forse, in sicilia.

Edit: so che sei un grande appassionato Francis, per cui ti dico che _biddha_ significa _villa_, di probabile derivazione dal francese _ville_.



francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Blackman, ci siamo incrociati un po' ... Comunque, non hai detto niente sul sardo, quindi suppongo anche nel sardo vale la stessa "regola" che nell'italiano standard.


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> In sardo non esiste la parola _città. _Noi sottintendiamo _paese_, che in sardo si dice _biddha, _​femminile, con quella doppia d impronunciabile nel resto d'Italia, se non, forse, in sicilia.


Quindi etimologicamente si tratta della parola latina "villa". Insomma, se capisco bene, le città (biddhas) sono femminili anche nel sardo. 

P.S. per curiosità: non in tutte le lingue vale questa regola. P.e. nelle lingue slave occidentali il genere (ma anche il numero) dipende dalla terminazione della propria parola (del paradigma di declinazione). Non mi ricordo più come lo era nel latino ...


----------



## Blackman

Non credo Francis, anche se la parola francese _ville_ fosse legata alla latina _villa, _a noi sardi comunque ci arriverebbe dal francese, perché in italiano significa esattamente il contrario, _campagna_. Ma non sono così addentro alla materia...


----------



## bo-marco

Dalle mie parti, la terremotata "bassa modenese", alcuni comuni sono al maschile, altri al femminile.
1) A vag a 'l Cavés (vado a Cavezzo -MO-)
2) A vag a 'l Bundanèl (vado a Bondanello -MN-)
3) A vag a 'l Fursèl (vado a Forcello -MO-)
4) A vag a 'l Vrē (vado a Rovereto sulla Secchia -MO-)
5) A vag a la Piòpa (vado a Pioppa -MO-)
6) A vag a la Mója (vado a Moglia -MN-)
7) A vag a la Miràndla (vado a Mirandola -MO-)
8) A vag a la Cuncòrdia (vado a Concordia sulla Secchia -MO-)
anche se la maggior parte dei comuni/città non prevede l'uso di articoli (1/4 sono al maschile, 5/8 al femminile)


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Bo .
Interessante. E' chiaro che i nomi delle città/comuni si usano tipicamente senza articolo, comunque, secondo te, di quale genere sarebbero Milan, Turin, Toled(o), San Francisco nel modenese. Cioè, Torino/Milano/Toledo/San Francisco bella o bello?


----------



## bo-marco

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Bo .
> Interessante. E' chiaro che i nomi delle città/comuni si usano tipicamente senza articolo, comunque, secondo te, di quale genere sarebbero Milan, Turin, Toled(o), San Francisco nel modenese. Cioè, Torino/Milano/Toledo/San Francisco bella o bello?



Tutte al femminile ("La Milàn di an ssanta la gh'iva méno tràfic" cioè "La Milano degli anni sessanta aveva meno traffico) però credo si tratti dell'influenza dell'italiano sul dialetto in riferimento a città/paesi non della zona di riferimento perché "Milàn" è un nome maschile e come tale forse dovrebbe ammettere un articolo al maschile come accade per un'altra cittadina del mantovano (Quistello) che prevede l'articolo determinativo maschile AL:
- A vag a Quistèl (vado a Quistello, senza articolo)
- Al Quistèl dal 1931 al gh'iva più abitànt 'd adès, 9.596 invéci che 5.893 (it. = La Quistello del 1931 aveva più abitanti di adesso, 9.596 invece che 5.893).


----------



## longplay

Luca1986 said:


> Personalmente, credo che sia sconsigliabile dire_ *Il Cairo/Il Pireo è bellissima_, almeno in un italiano sorvegliato. Viceversa, frasi del tipo _Il Cairo è una bella città_ (o come i tuoi esempi), sono del tutto legittime.


Non sono convinto da "Il Cairo" maschile", perchè si tratta di una traduzione dall' arabo/egiziano. Abbiamo molti nomi con "el", "al": El Alamein", "Bar-el-Gaazal", ma quale 
"trasposizione" italiana di "Al Qahirah" è corretta ? Mi tenta molto considerarlo "non scomponibile"; ma "al" che significato ha ? Ciao a tutti !

PS Apprendo ora che Algeri sarebbe circa "Al Jazair"... Mah...
Un' altra cosa, già detta, in qualche post precedente : se si ha in mente "paese" come sottinteso, è chiaro che il luogo diventa "maschile", ma "il luogo",
da solo , com'è ? "Bracciano è carina" ma "il lago di Bracciano è bello e anche il paese".


----------



## francisgranada

Ora non stiamo parlando sull'origine e neanche sulla _correttezza _della traduzione dei toponimi stranieri all'italiano. Dal punto di vista del nostro discorso non è tanto importante perché una città straniera si chiama così come si chiama nell'italiano. Detto questo, "Il Cairo" mi pare logico che sia maschile, visto che il nome italiano della città già contiene implicitamente l'articolo determinato italiano "*il*" (quindi _vis maior_).


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Ora non stiamo parliamo sull'origine e neanche sulla _correttezza _della traduzione dei toponimi stranieri all'italiano. Dal punto di vista del nostro discorso non è tanto importante perché una città straniera si chiama così come si chiama nell'italiano. Detto questo, "Il Cairo" mi pare logico che sia maschile, visto che il nome italiano della città già contiene implicitamente l'articolo determinato italiano "*il*" (quindi _vis maior_).



Molto spiacente, ma non posso condividere "in toto", nemmeno che " Il-Cairo " sia maschile. Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> ... ma "al" che significato ha ? ...


E' l'articolo determinato.


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> E' l'articolo determinato.


Va bene, come mi pare che "el" sia "di" o "del". Adesso però dovrei chiederti il genere: M,F o neutro ? Io non lo so . Ciao.


----------



## laura12345

Luca1986 said:


> Mi permetto di rispondere io, sperando che la cosa non dia fastidio a nessuno.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il brindisino, il maschile, di solito, si ha quando la parola sottintesa è _paese_/_-ino_, _borgo_,_ posto_ e simili: _Latianu_/_Ostuni_/_Misciàgni*_/_Tuturanu/Caruvignu/San Micheli/Cellinu_ _è_/_èti_ _bellu_; it.: _Latiano_/_Ostuni_/_Mesagne_/_Tututano_/_Carovigno_/_San Michele Salentino_/_Cellino San Marco_ _è bello_.
> ________________________
> *Si pronuncia /mi'SaJJi/ con la scempia, non /mi'SSaJJi/ come suggerirebbe il trigramma _sci_. Chi avesse difficoltà col SAMPA, qui troverà una guida.
> 
> Dai un'occhiata qui, all'ultimo paragrafo. (Perdonami se ti do del tu, ma pare che il questa piazza virtuale sia la norma.)



Si, anche dalle mie parti(Lecce) è così:

Caddipuli/ Otrantu è stupendu.
Gallipoli/ Otranto è stupendo.


----------



## violadaprile

Piccola nota.
Villa non deriva dal francese, in ogni zona d'europa deriva dal latino, in alternativa al castello.
Ho in memoria un "possedeva *ville e castella*", forse manzoniano, che non riesco a ritrovare. Trovo in compenso sul net una quantità esagerata di enti, associazioni e simili che si chiamano "ville e castella". Quindi non sono l'unica a ricordare.

Per "villa", casa romana al centro di commerci e agglomerato di abitazioni e di popolazione, come centro più piccolo di un vero castello, ho trovato solo questo:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corte_(storia)

E cittadine che si chiamano Villaqualcosa in Italia ce n'è tantissime. Non occorre ricorrere al francese. (che anzi, siamo nati insieme) 


PS


longplay said:


> Non sono convinto da "Il Cairo" maschile", perchè si tratta di una traduzione dall' arabo/egiziano. Abbiamo molti nomi con "el", "al": El Alamein", "Bar-el-Gaazal", ma quale "trasposizione" italiana di "Al Qahirah" è corretta ? Mi tenta molto considerarlo "non scomponibile"; ma "al" che significato ha ? Ciao a tutti !



Raramente mi trovo d'accordo con Longplay, ma questa volta sì. Molte parole di origine araba si trasformano di poco e vengono confuse. _Naranja_ diventa _'n arancia_. Eccetera.
Il problema è: diciamo _Il Cairo è bella_ o _è bello_? Io non credo che direi mai bello ... 
Il non è un articolo. E la parola "città" è sempre sottintesa 


PPS Il fatto divertente è che Al Qahirah era un "castra" romano


----------



## francisgranada

E Vaticano, è bella o bello?
(il nome ufficiale è "Stato della Città del Vaticano", quindi città)


----------



## violadaprile

Vaticano è uno stato. Anche se si chiama "Città del" 
E come luogo fa parte di Roma, è bella o no?
(occhio che non puoi dire di no, è uno stato straniero e esiste un reato di "vilipendio" )


----------



## francisgranada

violadaprile said:


> ...(occhio che non puoi dire di no, è uno stato straniero e esiste un reato di "vilipendio" )


Allora taccio... (Comunque, secondo me il Vaticano è molto bello )


----------



## Blackman

No Francis, quindi _stato_, il Vaticano è molto bello.


francisgranada said:


> E Vaticano, è bella o bello?
> (il nome ufficiale è "Stato della Città del Vaticano", quindi città)


----------



## Luca1986

violadaprile said:


> Vaticano è uno stato. Anche se si chiama "Città del"


Il Vaticano è – prima di tutto – un colle. 
Io, per me, laddove non esplicitato dal soggetto, lo farei maschile, sottintendendo ‘colle’ o ‘stato’: _La Città del Vaticano è bella_, _Lo Stato del Vaticano è bello_ o _Il Vaticano è bello_.


----------



## violadaprile

Ahhhh ma certo!  Come si fa a dimenticare?


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> No Francis, quindi _stato_, il Vaticano è molto bello.


Chiaro, però in generale, il Vaticano viene spesso (o forse tipicamente) chiamato_ Città del Vaticano _(anche in altre lingue). Questo ci suggerisce che in teoria si dovrebbe sottindere _città_ e quindi se va bene "Il Cairo è bella", allora teoricamente dovrebbe andar bene anche "Il Vaticano è bella"... (che evidentemente non va bene).

Indipendentemente dall'aspetto linguistico, personalmente direi che quando uno dice "il Vaticano è bello", uno non pensa né di stato né di città (ci sono poche strade ...) ma neanche del _Mons Vaticanus_, invece di un bel luogo che fa parte di Roma (come lo ha detto anche Viola).


----------



## Blackman

Questo è davvero un caso limite. Il nome dello stato è _Città del Vaticano, _ma non c'è una città e non è nemmeno una città-stato come Singapore ( che, per inciso, regge entrambi, bello/bella). Quando dici Vaticano sottintendi sempre Stato di Città del. 


francisgranada said:


> Chiaro, però in generale, il Vaticano viene spesso (o forse tipicamente) chiamato_ Città del Vaticano _(anche in altre lingue). Questo ci suggerisce che in teoria si dovrebbe sottindere _città_ e quindi se va bene "Il Cairo è bella", allora teoricamente dovrebbe andar bene anche "Il Vaticano è bella"... (che evidentemente non va bene).
> 
> Indipendentemente dall'aspetto linguistico, personalmente direi che quando uno dice "il Vaticano è bello", uno non pensa né di stato né di città (ci sono poche strade ...) ma neanche del _Mons Vaticanus_, invece di un bel luogo che fa parte di Roma (come lo ha detto anche Viola).


----------



## pizzi

A parte che mi viene la curiosità di sapere come si tratta Cairo Montenotte , c'è da considerare che la differenza di urbanizzazione non è solo tra _città_ e _paese_, ma che esiste anche l'intermedia _cittadina_, femminile...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cittadina


----------



## Linnets

In fiorentino _Firenze _può essere maschile. Ciò nonostante, è oggi più frequente l'uso al femminile; da mie osservazioni i toponimi terminanti in -_a_ (come _Lucca_, _Pisa _o _Siena_) tendono a essere sempre femminili, mentre l'uso oscilla con nomi di luogo terminanti in vocale differente da -_a_ (_Firenze_, _Montecatini_, _Viareggio_...). La cosa è citata anche in Rohlfs, _Grammatica storica della lingua italiana e dei suoi dialetti_, II, § 380, però solo a proposito dei composti con _tutto_ (e senza distinzione tra terminazione vocalica in -_a_ o in altra vocale): _tutto Firenze_, _tutto Lucca_ ecc.


----------

